# Scales and Tails Leicester



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

I absolutely love this shop. Have been in twice now and am always amazed at the set ups. Also love the variety of animals they stock in. The staff are always up for a chat too which i feel is important in this hobby. Cannot recommend these enough if you are ever in the area then nip in you will not be disappointed.

I am not one for buying tarantulas from shops however every time i go in here i always end up with an 8 legged friend. Their collection of tarantulas is one of the best iv seen in a shop with them all being correctly labelled. Also they have a fantastic variety of mantids which you do not see very often.

Thanks guys everytime i come into your shop it reminds me that not every shop is the same and i could literally spend a day at yours with all the unusual lizards etc you keep.


----------



## doogle (Oct 23, 2009)

I Second that! I am a regular to the shop and it is by far the best around! Animals are in the best condition and kept so clean! The staff and dave work so hard to keep it at a very high standard that i think all reptile shops should be!

Makes a change not going into a reptile shop and wanting to buy the reptiles coz you feel sorry for them! LOL

Defo worth a visit even if your not in the area! :no1:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Lol i nip in whenever i go up north to see family members. Its far better than the new Pingles pets opened up in Stapleton who dont have a clue what to do.

My mum had never been in a reptile shop and loved it too. Was nice to show her what her Gal will look like once its big.

The rare torts they have are amazing in colour too.


----------



## meandthee (Nov 16, 2009)

This is an absolutely fantastic shop. Dave is always very nice and always very happy to help. I just wished i lived a bit closer to there. 

Top quality animals at very good prices: victory:


----------



## uroplatus (Apr 24, 2005)

I agree as well - absolutely stunning shop with members of staff who are extremely knowledgable and make great cuppas lol! Stunning set-ups which are always pristine and top quality animals - definitely one ofthe top shopsn the Country :2thumb:


----------

